# Leopard and Hermann



## Atlas.thetortoise (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey,

I’ve read that some species of tortoise shouldn’t be housed together. I am curious to know if Leopard and Hermanns tortoise hatchlings be housed together? 

Thanks.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Mar 7, 2018)

Atlas.thetortoise said:


> Hey,
> 
> I’ve read that some species of tortoise shouldn’t be housed together. I am curious to know if Leopard and Hermanns tortoise hatchlings be housed together?
> 
> Thanks.



Not at all. Tortoises not only don’t like companionship, but mixing species is a good way to give your tortoises serious illnesses from the other tortoise. Not only that, but they require very different care.
Thanks for asking before doing it!


----------



## Atlas.thetortoise (Mar 7, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> Not at all. Tortoises not only don’t like companionship, but mixing species is a good way to give your tortoises serious illnesses from the other tortoise. Not only that, but they require very different care.
> Thanks for asking before doing it!



Ok great. Thanks!


----------



## wellington (Mar 7, 2018)

No two different species should be housed together.


----------

